# AFI Essay Formatting - Do you think 10 pt font is too small?



## CJR (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello again everyone -- so I'm once again struggling with word limits haha --- for AFI, they say that essays should be exported as PDFs, typed, double spaced. I got my thing on one page but I've stretched the margins to the absolute limit and am at a 10 pt font. The thing is --- I really think cutting at this point is going to start stripping the style & personality out of the essay. Do you think 10 pt font is obnoxiously small or is it okay?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2020)

Standard for other programs is 12 point Times New Roman I believe.

I think this is a good time to practice editing to be honest. 

Check out the advice from over the years in this article:














 How to get into Film School - PART 3: Edit. Revise. Cut.


					This is Part 3 of the series with advice on how to get into film school given by the many members of FilmSchool.org over the years. The forums have been around for over 17 years so there are a ton of people who have gone what you are going through right now and lived to tell about it.

USC and...
				


Chris W
Aug 25, 2019
Category: Applying to Film School






My advice would be to not mess with margins or font size but to rework and edit to make it fit. You'll make it better. Trust me.

And they can probably tell you're trying to fudge the rules IMO which may not be good. 🤷‍♂️ Especially when they have a ton of other applications that ARE following the rules.


----------



## Cody Young (Nov 24, 2020)

I would say that 10 PT is probably a bit too small. You might be able to cheat with 11 PT font, but 12 is definitely the standard.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Nov 24, 2020)

CJR said:


> Hello again everyone -- so I'm once again struggling with word limits haha --- for AFI, they say that essays should be exported as PDFs, typed, double spaced. I got my thing on one page but I've stretched the margins to the absolute limit and am at a 10 pt font. The thing is --- I really think cutting at this point is going to start stripping the style & personality out of the essay. Do you think 10 pt font is obnoxiously small or is it okay?


Hey. I'm applying to AFI's Screenwriting program. Are you referring to the Narrative Statement? If so, mine is 12 pt font, Times New Roman, and double spaced -- roughly 700+ words. Personally, I think one page is short and 10 pt font is small. Hope this helps.


----------



## CJR (Nov 24, 2020)

Its for the directing supplemental essays, they have to be a page each double spaced --- thank you guys so much for the advice.... I'm going to make some cuts hahahaha. Think you're right about not wanting to be sole person with teensy tiny font...


----------

